# got a damn infection/abscess



## CCCP (Sep 28, 2017)

did my fifth pin of my cycle (pinning twice a week) and got an infection, looking for opinions, should I toss the vial (could it have been contaminated somehow?) or is it still safe to pin from that vial? I would hate to toss good gear.

edit: 
symptoms: warm to the touch, slightly red, swollen, hurts when I stand/use the muscle, but not when I'm just sitting or laying down, also NO fever.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 28, 2017)

Is it actually an abcess? If so yeah toss the vial. Should follow up with the source and see if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 28, 2017)

Well, guess you should sack up and embrace your avitar. 
Its just a flesh wound.


----------



## CCCP (Sep 28, 2017)

heres a pic with an arrow pointing to injection site, let me know if you think its infected, its red warm and swollen


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2017)

Dirty gear would give u a infection from the first pin.. you took multiple pins from the same bottle .. it's just a bad pin and your gear was made like crap imo


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for circling your abscess. I wouldn't have been able to distinguish it from the other little red dot on your leg.


----------



## CCCP (Sep 28, 2017)

lol thats the injection site I circled, the redness is all around! :32 (6):


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Dirty gear would give u a infection from the first pin.. you took multiple pins from the same bottle .. it's just a bad pin and your gear was made like crap imo



Agreed. 

When did you pin? I would give it a little more time, day or so before freaking out. Especially since it's the first time it's happened after 5 pins


----------



## CCCP (Sep 28, 2017)

pinned sunday


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2017)

That's a tough one because you pinned it before. If you're not running a fever, my guess is that it is not an infection but a reaction to some nasty gear.


----------



## CCCP (Sep 28, 2017)

yea no fever here, as for prior pins, it gave me pip, but never like this with the redness and swelling, so I figured gear probably has high BA or something


----------



## e36M3/4/5 (Sep 28, 2017)

My guess is it's just a reaction to pinning in a certain area. I tried my quad once and had similar reaction, redness, stiff hard to move, swelling. Lasted a good week before going away. I'll never pin quads again.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 28, 2017)

CCCP said:


> yea no fever here, as for prior pins, it gave me pip, but never like this with the redness and swelling, so I figured gear probably has high BA or something



Very possible. Had some like that before and it was a biatch every time. Since it was the first time doing this, I would pin one of the spots from the first 4 pins, and see if they accept it better


----------



## DF (Sep 28, 2017)

That is no abscess.....LOL


----------



## Seeker (Sep 28, 2017)

Wtf? This is retarded.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2017)

You gone get ded.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 28, 2017)

Is that supposed to be a quad?


----------



## CCCP (Sep 28, 2017)

the swelling got worse and redness spread, I'm just gonna go to the doc and see what he says :-\


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 28, 2017)

CCCP said:


> heres a pic with an arrow pointing to injection site, let me know if you think its infected, its red warm and swollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see dried blood under the skin. That's it. If you had an infection you would feel like balls and have a fever. It would also be draining, or puss filled and as red as the flag of the USSR.

Also dyel?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2017)

I thought my legs were infected one time, 
think i even pm'd Piller about it....turns out
I was just high AF....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I thought my legs were infected one time,
> think i even pm'd Piller about it....turns out
> I was just high AF....



My legs are pretty vascular and i thought the veins were some kind of infection hahaha like some Resident Evil shxt


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 28, 2017)

CCCP said:


> the swelling got worse and redness spread, I'm just gonna go to the doc and see what he says :-\



Dude no. Every time some noob runs to the ****ing doc over nothing it's recorded and just used as another excuse to keep this shit illegal which is hysterical of course because if it was legal this wouldn't ever be an issue. 

Google image search for injection abscess. Seriously you are being a bitch lol


----------



## Hurt (Sep 28, 2017)

It seems you have a bigger problem. Skipping leg day!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 28, 2017)

Youll be fine. Give it a few days. I've had that but worse plenty of times.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 28, 2017)

Quads are sensitive!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 29, 2017)

Thats not an infection or an abscess. You had a bad pin and now you have PIP. Quads suck. Is this your first cycle?


----------



## CCCP (Sep 29, 2017)

nah, and just got back from the ER where the urgent care sent me, they did an ultra sound, its an staph abscess about a centimeter under my skin, getting it drained in the morning.
edit: they also gave me antibiotics but said most likely they wont help cause they wont be able to reach the abcess


----------



## Jin (Sep 29, 2017)

CCCP said:


> nah, and just got back from the ER where the urgent care sent me, they did an ultra sound, its an staph abscess about a centimeter under my skin, getting it drained in the morning.
> edit: they also gave me antibiotics but said most likely they wont help cause they wont be able to reach the abcess



What wouldn't reach the abscess?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 29, 2017)

Dude it would have healed on its own. Honestly after seeing that picture you might need to ask your doc about being a hypochondriac lol if that is all that it takes for you to go to the doc your in for a long ass ride if you plan on continuing gear use. I've had seriously swollen quads with a lot of heat and extremely painful with no fever. It's just a bad reaction to the shit you pinned...it doesn't even have to be dirty gear to cause it...it can just be your body not liking it. Suck it up buttercup


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2017)

Try pinning some real Primo bro 250mg/ml
If that lil mosquito bite sent you to urgent care
Primo at that dosage most likely would send you a vaction trip to hell hahaha


----------



## CCCP (Sep 29, 2017)

Jin said:


> What wouldn't reach the abscess?


the antibiotics, doc said most of the time it still needs to be drained.

as for my pic earlier posted it got much worse, the lump and redness measured 18 cm x 14 cm


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2017)

Even after pinning Watson I've gotten some pip once in a while 

Also if not careful of while pushing the needle in, while the needle is in, & while pulling the needle out 

If you accidentally slightly change the angle of the syringe (which I do sometimes it's hard to be perfect)

You can rip & tear tissue making it sore 

Another thing I notice is if I inject close to a leg day causes site soreness

That doesn't look bad enough to go to the doctor IMO 

Wait at least 5 days for it to disperse and leave the site right now it's still probable sittin there


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2017)

Unless you don't mind having that you thought you're steroids gave you an infection on your medical records


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2017)

I odviosely didn't read the whole thing so much for my opinion :32 (6):


----------



## PFM (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't see jack shit. I've had football size red, hot crippling lumps and knots over the years and not had an abscess. Pics of the procedure or it didn't happen.


----------



## PFM (Sep 29, 2017)

Here is what an abscess looks like.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 29, 2017)

All of you must have shit phone screens or something. Half his ****ing leg was red and y'all are telling him to stop being a puss?

the ****. This is no time to try and be some sort of badass.


----------



## CCCP (Sep 29, 2017)

Well just got back from being drained... a good 3 cups worth of shit came out, Doc even had to use towels instead of gauze. He sent me home with a tube in my leg so it can keep draining which is attached to my skin with a stitch for the next two days, I’ll post a pic later when I change the gauze


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 29, 2017)

CCCP said:


> Well just got back from being drained... a good 3 cups worth of shit came out, Doc even had to use towels instead of gauze. He sent me home with a tube in my leg so it can keep draining which is attached to my skin with a stitch for the next two days, I’ll post a pic later when I change the gauze



You did the right thing

Now you have to figure out if it was the gear or something you did that caused it.

Either way you need to talk to the person you got it from because if it's the gear the bath is bad or the vial wasn't done proper.


----------



## CCCP (Sep 29, 2017)

Pretty sure it was the gear cause my prior few pins of it hurt worse than any other gear I’ve ever used on previous cycles, and my technique is pretty spot on and very sterile. I’ll contact that source, and for now I’m switching up to another source (I always have extra bottles on hand in case of shit like this)

the one one thing that I’m confused about is why the Doc said I don’t need stitches, how the hell is a gash/cut in my quad that goes pretty damn deep supposed to heal on its own?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

Damn bro,
As much as we joke about it...never want to hear this happen especially to a fellow member
Hope it heals up well....


----------



## CCCP (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks bro, I hope this doesn’t get in the way or make it harder to pin that quad again later down the line


----------



## CCCP (Sep 30, 2017)

Stay safe and sterile my friends.


----------



## CCCP (Sep 30, 2017)

That’s a  1” incision with a drain pipe in my quad to keep the draining going.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 30, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> All of you must have shit phone screens or something. Half his ****ing leg was red and y'all are telling him to stop being a puss?
> 
> the ****. This is no time to try and be some sort of badass.



I didn't realize how red it was until I looked again. It's hard to see in that picture. With that being said I still think it would have gone away on its own. I have shots look way worse than that. Hot to the touch and alot more red than that and went away. The body is amazing at healing itself. 

But better safe than sorry I guess. That tube sticking out your leg looks nasty buddy. Damn


----------



## CCCP (Sep 30, 2017)

It feels nastier than it looks lol can’t wait to pull it out Monday

edit: but it’s all good, no risk no reward, we all know the risks of the shit we do (at least I hope, for those who don’t, here’s your example lol)


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 30, 2017)

I still think that some oral antibiotics would have worked. That looks nasty as fuk. Hope it heals up for ya. Meanwhile, no leg day.


----------



## CCCP (Sep 30, 2017)

Doc said it would take a week or two til I can do legs again


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2017)

I've been here for years In that time I've never seen anyone have this ..I personally think it would have healed in a few weeks on its own.. The gear has to be really dirty bath tub shit to do that


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 30, 2017)

I don't understand you guys. Saying "I think it would've been fine" is about as dumb as playing Russian roulette and saying I think that chamber is empty.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2017)

Idk ts I've had way worse looking pins and it always healed ..


----------



## CCCP (Sep 30, 2017)

I dunno guys ultimately I didn’t wanna risk the abscess bursting and sending me into septic shock, I would rather fix it sooner than later so I just did what I felt was right, better that than dead


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

We had a member here who passed away because he accidentally pinned into his veins // i believe that was case if memory serves correct, i forget his username but he was a hefty dude


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 30, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I don't understand you guys. Saying "I think it would've been fine" is about as dumb as playing Russian roulette and saying I think that chamber is empty.


Over 20 years in the game. I have seen far worse than that. I have had numerous infections some to the point I could barely walk and have never been to the ER. 7-10 days of antibiotics, no open wounds and still kicking.

To each their own. I am definitely not saying not to go. Hell, kids these days go to the ER for the flu. I am old school I guess.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 30, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> We had a member here who passed away because he accidentally pinned into his veins // i believe that was case if memory serves correct, i forget his username but he was a hefty dude


No disrespect, if that really happened but you would have to be a complete newb idiot to inject enough AAS into your veins to kill yourself. If you pin correctly, you cross veins not run parallel with them. I still aspirate as a safety even though you really don't need to.


----------



## PFM (Sep 30, 2017)

Well I'll be damned. I don't know what is worse, you going to a doctor for nothing or a doctor cutting you open for nothing.

Stranger has and will happened.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> No disrespect, if that really happened but you would have to be a complete newb idiot to inject enough AAS into your veins to kill yourself. If you pin correctly, you cross veins not run parallel with them. I still aspirate as a safety even though you really don't need to.



Yea im not 100% on the exact story...just going off memory but it was something along those lines


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 13, 2021)

Only thread i can find on this topic, need some help. I inject monday nights and friday mornings, been using the same stuff (test c) but opened a new vial, so on monday i did the inject but panicked a bit because i thought someone was in the house and didnt want them to find out what i was doing and maybe was a little rougher than usual. I always go in the left shoulder because its the only spot where i didnt get any or hardly any pip and my left hand wouldnt be too good at injecting into the right shoulder.

 Any other pip ive had usually just goes away in like 3 or 4 days so same with this it was mostly gone by friday morn, so i injected a few inches over from the previous one and everything was fine. A few hours later i started getting alot of pain like it would hurt alot to even raise my arm. Also felt a bit tired but wasnt sure if that was related because didnt sleep too great the night before. 

Went home and went to sleep for a few hours and felt fine other than shoulder pain, just feeling around and it actually felt harder than my right shoulder and slightly raised, not sure if this is an abscess or just soreness or if im being paranoid. The pain does get much better each day and feel great otherwise. What would you do? wait a few more days and see what happens? if i were to go get it checked out what the hell do i even say? thanks.


----------



## Jin (Jun 14, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Only thread i can find on this topic, need some help. I inject monday nights and friday mornings, been using the same stuff (test c) but opened a new vial, so on monday i did the inject but panicked a bit because i thought someone was in the house and didnt want them to find out what i was doing and maybe was a little rougher than usual. I always go in the left shoulder because its the only spot where i didnt get any or hardly any pip and my left hand wouldnt be too good at injecting into the right shoulder.
> 
> Any other pip ive had usually just goes away in like 3 or 4 days so same with this it was mostly gone by friday morn, so i injected a few inches over from the previous one and everything was fine. A few hours later i started getting alot of pain like it would hurt alot to even raise my arm. Also felt a bit tired but wasnt sure if that was related because didnt sleep too great the night before.
> 
> Went home and went to sleep for a few hours and felt fine other than shoulder pain, just feeling around and it actually felt harder than my right shoulder and slightly raised, not sure if this is an abscess or just soreness or if im being paranoid. The pain does get much better each day and feel great otherwise. What would you do? wait a few more days and see what happens? if i were to go get it checked out what the hell do i even say? thanks.



No redness spreading from the injection site?
Not warm to the touch?
No fever?
No discharge?

No problem. 

If you jerked the needle around while you were in there it will cause some tissue damage. Will heal shortly. 

You really should rotate your injection sites. Ventro glute is easy to hit. I like Delts like you but if we only inject there we’ll buildup scar tissue abs eventually not be able to use those sites. 

My fine motor hand skills are that of a child having a mild seizure. If I can pin left handed, anybody can.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 14, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Only thread i can find on this topic, need some help. I inject monday nights and friday mornings, been using the same stuff (test c) but opened a new vial, so on monday i did the inject but panicked a bit because i thought someone was in the house and didnt want them to find out what i was doing and maybe was a little rougher than usual. I always go in the left shoulder because its the only spot where i didnt get any or hardly any pip and my left hand wouldnt be too good at injecting into the right shoulder.
> 
> Any other pip ive had usually just goes away in like 3 or 4 days so same with this it was mostly gone by friday morn, so i injected a few inches over from the previous one and everything was fine. A few hours later i started getting alot of pain like it would hurt alot to even raise my arm. Also felt a bit tired but wasnt sure if that was related because didnt sleep too great the night before.
> 
> Went home and went to sleep for a few hours and felt fine other than shoulder pain, just feeling around and it actually felt harder than my right shoulder and slightly raised, not sure if this is an abscess or just soreness or if im being paranoid. The pain does get much better each day and feel great otherwise. What would you do? wait a few more days and see what happens? if i were to go get it checked out what the hell do i even say? thanks.


You just caused a bunch of trauma to an area you're already injecting too frequently.


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Only thread i can find on this topic, need some help. I inject monday nights and friday mornings, been using the same stuff (test c) but opened a new vial, so on monday i did the inject but panicked a bit because i thought someone was in the house and didnt want them to find out what i was doing and maybe was a little rougher than usual. I always go in the left shoulder because its the only spot where i didnt get any or hardly any pip and my left hand wouldnt be too good at injecting into the right shoulder.
> 
> Any other pip ive had usually just goes away in like 3 or 4 days so same with this it was mostly gone by friday morn, so i injected a few inches over from the previous one and everything was fine. A few hours later i started getting alot of pain like it would hurt alot to even raise my arm. Also felt a bit tired but wasnt sure if that was related because didnt sleep too great the night before.
> 
> Went home and went to sleep for a few hours and felt fine other than shoulder pain, just feeling around and it actually felt harder than my right shoulder and slightly raised, not sure if this is an abscess or just soreness or if im being paranoid. The pain does get much better each day and feel great otherwise. What would you do? wait a few more days and see what happens? if i were to go get it checked out what the hell do i even say? thanks.



X2 to what Jin said, and find some other sites to rotate injections. I've found that upper outer quads and ventroglutes are good spots. Never any pip in the glutes, and only mild in the quad, and not where it affects anything. Do not inject the teardrop/vastus medialis part of the quad though... That's a mutha'fooker.

I've also hit front delt with no issues, and the pecs weren't bad either, just a little scary for some reason... Probably because you're sticking a needle near your heart. :32 (18):


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks for the advice all, i did try quad once was too easy, didnt feel a thing til i woke up next morning and couldnt walk right for like 3 days, dont know if ill ever try that again. Maybe ventroglute tomorrow. 

Pain is def 1000x improved since friday morn and ill take a very hot shower focused on shoulder to see if that helps, guess i got nervous having to go to dr and explaining this, i read other places of guys saying it could have been from a bad b12 shot.


----------

